# Awassi sheep kids from Jordan



## Naef hajaya (Mar 4, 2013)

‏


----------



## woodsie (Mar 4, 2013)

LOVE the droopy ears...and colours!  Looks like what you would get if you crossed a nubian goat with a sheep!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2013)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 4, 2013)

WHAT DO THEY EAT???


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats what I want to know too. I don't see anything but rock and dirt. But some appear to be grazing


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 4, 2013)

Same here about what do they eat!!! (?)
I'm sitting here worried about my pastures and I look at these pictures with NO pasture!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2013)

There is graze there it's just not obvious.  They eat the green stuff between the rocks.  Parts of Texas look that way and the sheep are eating away...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2013)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 5, 2013)

Love them <333


----------

